# Chinese Hungarian or Mongolian Horsebow replica



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

We can help but will need some more pictures or just an ebay link, typically the ebay link will also tell you if they used FG limbs (which is increasingly likely especially on cheaper bows)

That is fine, what you sacrifice in speed you gain in durability... its going to hold up better to leaving it strung (you should still un-string it after shooting) and will be more resistant to moisture, humidity etc. 

The thumb draw is so difficult, use a nice loose grip (no deathgrip) make sure you're not putting too much lateral pressure on the nock with your drawing hand pointer finger when holding it on the string... look at the arrow at full draw and make sure it doesn't have a bend in it. There is a really good korean archery forum that has tons and tons of pointers on the grip and release.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

I've tried Saluki, Spitfire, Kassai, Grozer/Nomad, Istvan Toth/Zoltan, Atilla Arcus, Atilla's Archery, Flagella Dei/TAS, Samick, Kaya, and Zhang Li. From $125 to $1000. 

Most of the bows I see on EBay from handmade bow and longbowmaker shops are made by Zhang Li in China, and will run w the best when made the same way (glass or laminated limbs). Their "Hungarian" style bow is a good example. Kassai, Grozer, and Toth also have "Hungarian" style bows, and are actually made in Hungary. They look a little better than the Chinese bows, cost 2-3X more, but do not shoot any better IMO. 

Most of the Zhang Li bows have wood handles and tips, glass limbs like the euro bows, though some of the euro bows are all glass from tip to tip under the leather covers. They are pretty tough and durable.

The ZL glass bows will shoot "better" than some of the other laminated bows; at least they did for me. Slower, but smoother, quieter, less shock, better arrow flight w less tuning required.



The ZL laminated bows were as good as some of the best laminated bows at 3X the price. 



If you like to tinker, the u-finish horsebow from Attila's archery is hard to beat at any price: http://attilasarchery.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11&products_id=25


----------



## Paradox 25 (Dec 6, 2009)

O.k. I can't seem to find the ebay link i used but it is something like http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Handm...352?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a1b469a8

Anyway, thanks for the input guys. Every little bit helps. This bow shoots o.k. so far if I can just resist the urge to cut it apart to find out what it is really made out of!


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

That's a Zhang Li made bow. The tips and handle in the pix I attached are from his shop. Solid glass limbs are attached to them.


----------



## Rob In hood (Jan 7, 2014)

*Horse bow*



Paradox 25 said:


> I got a so-called Magyar-hungarian Horsebow from Ebay -- shot it a couple times trying both three-fingers Mediterranean release and a asian thumb-release. I really need some practice with the thumb-release.
> 
> The bow seems to shoot pretty well but I am wondering if anyone has experience with this product? How long does it last -- has anyone reverse-engineered one to see what they are made of? It is leather wrapped except for the wood siyahs -- wondering if the leather wraps fiberglass limbs or what? I guess doesn't matter too much so long as it shoots - right? but I'd like to know what it is.
> 
> Input appreciated.


I recently bought the yellow jacket asian bow from Attila archery. It was $375 usd. It is hand made and laminated wood with brushed on fiberglass on the back side. It's an awesome bow! Very light and fun to shoot. I can not aim it worth a darn shooting 3 finger split. So I went and bought a thumb ring and a thumb release glove from lancaster archery. The thumb ring seems hard for me to master for now but the glove has made thumb release shooting so much easier. And as a beginner / intermediate archer I am now killing the center target at 20 meters. I would suggest using the glove first. Oh and atilla arechery made the bow and shipped it to me in two weeks! It's not a saluki but it's a great bow to buy to see if you like asian bow shooting without spending 1 to 2 thousand dollars on a beautiful saluki bow. One day I will own one of those! I hope!!!


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Rob In hood said:


> I recently bought the yellow jacket asian bow from Attila archery. It was $375 usd. It is hand made and laminated wood with brushed on fiberglass on the back side. It's an awesome bow! Very light and fun to shoot. I can not aim it worth a darn shooting 3 finger split. So I went and bought a thumb ring and a thumb release glove from lancaster archery. The thumb ring seems hard for me to master for now but the glove has made thumb release shooting so much easier. And as a beginner / intermediate archer I am now killing the center target at 20 meters. I would suggest using the glove first. Oh and atilla arechery made the bow and shipped it to me in two weeks! It's not a saluki but it's a great bow to buy to see if you like asian bow shooting without spending 1 to 2 thousand dollars on a beautiful saluki bow. One day I will own one of those! I hope!!!


Good bows! His U-Finish bows are the best deal out there at $150. I actually like the Attila's Archery, Zhang Li (alibow.cn/en) and Mariner (cinnabarbow.com) bows better than the Salukis I tried (Turk, Ibex, Damascus).


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Definitely recommend Attila's Archery. I got the u-finish horse bow myself and am very happy with how it shoots. I want to add that the finishing process was easy, no sanding or shaping needed. Just applied three coats of Tru-oil then glue a piece of leather for a side plate and wrapped the handle with a strip of suede and was done!

Todd


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Todd the archer said:


> Definitely recommend Attila's Archery. I got the u-finish horse bow myself and am very happy with how it shoots. I want to add that the finishing process was easy, no sanding or shaping needed. Just applied three coats of Tru-oil then glue a piece of leather for a side plate and wrapped the handle with a strip of suede and was done!
> 
> Todd


One of mine is traditional: jute twine bandages, leather handle wrap, stain/finish the wood. Might Mad Max the next; black metal flake paint, skull and bones hockey tape for the handle...


----------



## hazemaze (Dec 15, 2014)

Resurrecting an old thread for a good cause...

So I have a 30# and 45-50# horsebows from longbowmaker. I have never been able to get decent arrow flight. I've tried 600 spine arrows with 125 grain tips and still I get erratic, fishtailing flight. This makes accuracy impossible. I resorted to taking a round file and cutting a big groove to get them close to center-shot, but alas, still the inconsistent arrow flight. 

For reference I use a split-finger tab release, aim instinctively (focus-on-target) and shoot approx 6"-12" groups @ 25 yds with a modern recurve (Martin Jaguar/ Crest York).


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

I don't know about the Chinese made bows but the ones I have from Attila's Archery give very good arrow flight. I shoot split finger as well. Mine are not center shot with the handle 15/16" wide. Have others tried shooting it? I assume you have tried a variety of different arrows.


----------

